# Swam Trumpet/flugelhorn/Trombone slur on first note



## seaofwine (Feb 5, 2021)

Hello everyone,
A strange thing happening with SWAM brass. 
I play them with a keyboard, and my DAW is Samplitude. 

Strangely, every time I record a musical phrase when starting the playback, the first note is a "slur" (I don't know how to describe it), a spin down, a "stonato" that gives the impression of a terrible mistake. When I immediately restart the playback, it disappears and plays a well-rounded note. And then it appears again. It's sort of random action that happens only in the first note of every object I record and really drives me crazy!
I tried to fix the CC11 in my DAW to smooth it up a little still on the first time played back I have the same issue.
It could be a kind of round-robin function, but I looked at the manual and it gives no clue. 
Is there anybody who could enlighten me???
Thanks in advance


----------



## Andrea (Feb 12, 2021)

seaofwine said:


> Hello everyone,
> A strange thing happening with SWAM brass.
> I play them with a keyboard, and my DAW is Samplitude.
> 
> ...


Hi, this is a known issue we just fixed and it is related to some DAWs (ProTools as well) that send an "All Notes Off" message when you stop a playing midi track. You can try to see if Samplitude allows you to disable this midi message. Anyway the fix will be available with the next release 1.6.2 
Best,
Andrea


----------



## seaofwine (Feb 12, 2021)

Very useful, thank you. 
I fixed it immediately!


----------

